# AFT - AFT Corporation



## Buda (18 January 2006)

Looks like the new team has the show on the road.


----------



## Buda (19 January 2006)

A contract for the 2008 china games would be a nice 1 
AFT....Finally making some moves....


----------



## Buda (20 January 2006)

Memorandum of Understanding with AFS South Africa



> AFT Corporation Limited and AFS South Africa Sign Memorandum of Understanding
> 
> Sydney -- 18 January 2006 -- AFT Corporation Limited today announced it has signed a Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) with Advanced Fastening Systems (AFS) South Africa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Buda (14 March 2006)

More good news for AFT 
This one should take us some where


----------



## Buda (4 April 2006)

More good news for aft
http://asx.com.au/asxpdf/20060404/pdf/3w5lg4rl12jpt.pdf


----------



## Buda (5 April 2006)

moving well bulls back in play


----------



## Buda (5 April 2006)

BIG volume somethings going on


----------



## Buda (1 May 2006)

Bears have run out of steam 

A charge by the bulls eminate


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2006)

It's down 5% buda, what are you talking about?


----------



## Sean K (1 May 2006)

On volume worth $10K. You must be deep into this one.......


----------



## greggy (12 May 2006)

AFT looks cheap at present and has bottomed out.  It is also cashed up and looking for AIM listing in 2006.
As always, do your own research before buying.


----------



## Sean K (28 June 2006)

How you goin on this great quality stock Buda?

No ramping today??? he he

Down 18% on one trade worth $1500!


----------



## Buda (19 September 2006)

*SHOULD I GO SHORT OR SHOULD I GO LONG*

Can anyone shed some light on the AFT chart, how low can it go, or have we reached some kind of a reversal stage?


----------



## Vainglorious (19 September 2006)

SHORT the sucker.  Burning $300k per month with $568k in the bank at the end of August.  Do the math.


----------



## Buda (19 September 2006)

I hear what you're saying in July 2004 a ejv was formed with the chinese which should be paying AFT $2.12m in 2006...


----------



## Buda (19 September 2006)

AFT also displaying a massive  MACD divergence to share price could this result in  a take off with some good news on the way, U be the judge.


----------



## CanOz (19 September 2006)

Not a lot happening on the volume here to get me interested yet.

Good luck.


----------



## Buda (19 September 2006)

Thats what im talking about the stock has decreased in volatility  no more seller  shorting this sucker cause they know its due for a run...... BEARS ARE OUT OF POWER


----------



## Buda (22 September 2006)

AFT up 11% yesterday looks like we have run out of sellers, will AFT go for a run today?


----------



## Buda (22 September 2006)

AFT continues to work its strategy for the
office buildings sector; one which is a
natural fit for Microgenix technology. In
particular we have been working with a high
profile financial services company in the
City of London to provide air pathogen
technology to their office facilities. They are
quite satisfied with the efficacy of the
system and we are in final negotiations.

This should put some fire in the belly of AFT


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2006)

Buda said:
			
		

> AFT continues to work its strategy for the
> office buildings sector; one which is a
> natural fit for Microgenix technology. In
> particular we have been working with a high
> ...




Buda, this is a small excerpt from a Microgenix newsletter released on September 13. You make it sound as though it is a new announcement which I think is misleading.

As for putting a fire in the belly of AFT, there have been zero trades so far today and very little little significant volume or price movement for some time.

Please only add to stock threads when you have some new information to share.

Thank you.


----------



## Buda (22 September 2006)

Joe its seems to me you are well informed with AFT ann,  dose this mean you are interested in the stock?


----------



## Joe Blow (22 September 2006)

Buda said:
			
		

> Joe its seems to me you are well informed with AFT ann,  dose this mean you are interested in the stock?




No, I am not interested in the stock. I do note, however, that you have been consistently talking it up (some would say ramping   ) despite the fact their share price has been in a consistent downtrend since mid-February this year.

If you are going to continue making positive statements about this company then please bring something to the table other than vague statements about the bears being out of power or that it is "due" for a run.

Tell us, in detail (i.e. based on actual company announcements and not speculation), where their revenue will be coming from and why you believe they will be able to turn around a declining share price and develop a sustainable and profitable business.


----------



## Buda (25 September 2006)

Joe i understand where your coming from, it sounds like  your an investor and not a trader, share prices dont just rise cause the company is making money, share prices are influenced by many factors there are those we know of and there ones we are not to suppose to know. maybe BIL is a stock for you, where you can sleep at night without a worry in the world and eventually you will make 20% 30 % in 12 months thats fine, but for me even though i eat my birthday cake, i enjoy the icing the most.


----------



## Joe Blow (25 September 2006)

Buda,

For the moment this thread is re-opened but if you continue to bump it without adding anything of substance, it will not only be closed for good but your account will be suspended again.

You are already on probation, don't push it. Fair warning.

Also, this is not open to discussion in this thread. If you wish to discuss this issue with me then send me a PM.


----------



## Buda (27 September 2006)

AFT appoints new executive from simon group, and it looks like AFT will list in the UK markes its sounds good to me.

Can someone please explain how AFT will be effected when they list on the UK AIM market?


----------



## Buda (29 September 2006)

AFT developing good support on the market depth.

Can someone please explain what it means to list in the UK AIM market?


----------



## Buda (3 October 2006)

I asked this question last week but didnt get any answers regarding the listing of AFT in UK aim market... and what this means to the company and its share holders. Can anyone please explain this, since then its share price has moved significantly?


----------



## Buda (4 October 2006)

Looking at this chart I'm thinking should I buy more, a little confused what do you  think?


----------



## ALFguy (4 October 2006)

I'm no charter, but this looks good. Depth is looking ok too.

Just reading up on the company..they look to have a good product and with a new chairman and more regular market updates, could see a further improvement in the SP.


----------



## Buda (6 October 2006)

ALFguy sorry didnt get a chance to reply, yes i agree with you AFT has jumped over some large hurdels and things are looking very bright, im very excited i spoke the AFT management and they said they will be seeking enough funds from the uk aim market to take the company into profitability.   does that look like 4cents?


----------



## Buda (18 October 2006)

http://news.google.com.au/news/url?...arket-to-reach-and3675bn.thtml&cid=1110364296

read this and tell me if AFT  wont get a slice of the action


----------



## Out Too Soon (21 November 2006)

This co. needs to earn some money from it's products rather than just further capital raisings, it's not like it's a biotech about to make a big break through. I was interested in this from scanning for a day trade but it looks that shaky financially it could fold any minute. Sorry Buda looks like you might have held something way past the "best before" date. Don't like to put a downer on a stock but I spent the time to investigate so gotta say it like it is.


----------



## Buda (29 November 2006)

AFT bears cant push it down any lower, this stock is making a higher low and holding its position well, looks like it has support on depth, they do need to sign some contracts that will bring in the revenue. It must be understood they have started to commercialise Microgenix. It wont be long before some good news fingers crossed.The dailly macd isnt tracing any lower so that is some good news.


----------



## alankew (29 November 2006)

Buda do you agree/think that it seems to be consolidating around these levels? I dont hold but have been looking at some of Techs posts on his discretionary trading system and this is something to look out for.


----------



## Buda (30 November 2006)

Here is another study I have done using directional systems.


----------



## Buda (30 November 2006)

This is a weekly chart and it quite clearly points out  a buy signal it also looks like its forming a cup


----------



## Buda (5 December 2006)

Good trading volume today some activity is visible the atr has ticked up from support levels, and with yesterdays news, we will crush .011 cents


----------



## Buda (6 December 2006)

AFT ann new CEO
http://asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00675431

Mr frost did wellfor http://www.bioquellplc.com


----------



## chimp (7 April 2008)

This sxxxx company has been experiencing the change of substantial holder very frequently. More intersting is that all substantial holders recently on and off the board have a surname "wang". These individual Chinese investors are renowned for being speculative and opportunitic. 

Currently this one is at the bottom price .001. One would presume it can't lower apart from being delisted. However if the restrcuturing results in a 100:1, hence c10 each share. perhaps another round of drop will begin. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sweet Synergy (1 February 2010)

Looks like AFT could finally be on its way up. 

Chart .... 
* Has moved above the weekly moving averages, including the 100 day. 
* Volume entry trigger - 15/01/2010 saw significant volume come in and take out all 170 million shares that were sitting in the ask line at .001  
Ie. there were no bids but substantial volume at the ask level of .001 (which was a few days before a released announcement of upgraded earning guidance 18/01/2020)  Should expect SP to fluctuate between .001 and .002 as traders make their 100% but if you are waiting to get in as .002 clears, keep a close eye on it! ... the .001 level cleared its bulk in the last 15mins of trade Friday 15th (I was lucky enough to be watching after having AFT on my most traded watch list and will be holding due to fundamentals).  Good solid support at .001 now
* With a nice gentle curve in, followed by an extended period trading at .001 ... could now move up to form a saucer with momentum of new higher volume when traders scramble to get in at .002 that missed out at .001

Fundamentals
* Green technology products and services in the areas of building materials, solar panels and glass curtain walls. http://www.aftcorp.net
* Last years earnings report (released 8/7/09) was positive, followed by an upgraded earnings result released 26th august
* Jan 2010.  Completed installation of Solar System for Sydney's town hall. source - http://www.smh.com.au/environment/citys-new-seat-of-power-20100113-m71q.html
* Of interest due to rising electricity costs, is their Artemis Building System "just roof" product.  http://www.artemisbs.com/Just Roof.html 
It's a proven system, easily installed and can be utilised as an entire weather proof roofing structure.  
Sounds perfect for an unobtrusive solar solution for home renovations - new patio / extension etc.  ABS is a fully owned subsidiary of AFT
*  Director Stone Wang is the second major share holder of AFT with 528,991,840 shares held
* http://www.microgenixsystems.com  Also has patented Microgenix and MAQ technology which offers according to their website "unmatched performance in purified air and odour control"  
Microgenix systems have been tested to date against over 400 of the most common pathogens including tuberculosis, smallpox and anthrax with 99.997% eradication.  In tests on surrogate anthrax spores, tuberculosis bacteria, and smallpox viruses, results show its systems kill micro-organisms in seconds. Customers come from various sectors, including commercial/industrial (food manufacturers, shopping centers, mass transit systems), travel and leisure (hotels), defense (military organizations), and medical (hospitals, labs, nursing homes).


----------



## brad1711 (13 July 2011)

*AFT Corp*

Hi guys.  I'd like to share some ideas and discuss the recent activities of this company. Also keen to hear any advice as I am a novice stockholder.

I was young and dumb when I bought this stock (price = 0.001), and was not able to sell it at cost price. I have had a couple of opportunities to sell it at cost since, but have held off due to recent profits by the company, and (what may be) a turn around. 

For those who don’t know, AFT failed at getting their Microgenix product successfully onto the market. Sales were nil, operating costs continued, less money in the bank and a minimum SP ($0.001). I was convinced it would go under. 

Then they purchased Artemis building systems. Artemis sells photovoltaic window panels internationally for new commercial developments, as well as solar cells for residential/commercial applications.

Early 2009, sales started coming in from Artemis. Operating costs were still > sales though. 2009 =  420K loss.

2010 saw a $1 million profit after income tax.  

In the first quarter of 2011, the quarterly statement read a 760K net operating cash flow (from $5 million dollars of sales). 


My question is: Is it sound to hold onto AFT at present? There are more people wanting to sell than buy at the moment (in fact, no one is buying). So what is it that I am missing?


----------



## st22 (21 October 2011)

I would say I'm very new to the game but something you might want to look at is:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01213590

On page 8 under equity I think accumulated losses need to be smaller or not in brackets before you see positive results.


----------



## Tyler (4 February 2012)

interesting company. Will need guidance though as this 1st half result was boosted by the tax code


----------



## springhill (21 June 2012)

AFT have decided to take a walk on the green side of life. Entering a JV with Onejetong Elevator Group, for a 49% stake in GA Renewable Energy Ltd.

The joint venture will sell photovoltaics and LED lighting into the Chinese and OS markets.

Shame there isn't one single buyer on the buy/sell chart.

Good luck with that.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120621/pdf/426yz344vx4pv9.pdf


----------

